# epi LP Slash sig *or* Gibson LP vintage mahog



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

i dont care about looks

epi slash sig is $999
http://gc.guitarcenter.com/guitars/slash/content.cfm?page=epiphone&sub=specs

Gibson LP vintage mahogany is $809 (i dont even nkow why a gibson is this cheap)

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Gibson-Les-Paul-Vintage-Mahogany-Electric-Guitar-103371357-i1149476.gc

which is better? and why THNX!!!!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The main difference between the 2 looks to be the top--the Epi has a maple top & the Gibson a mahogany top (like the original LP Customs). This will affect the tone--so it's all in what sound you want. The pickups are different types as well. I don't know for sure--but some of the other hardware could be different--that could make a difference to the tuning, intonation, sound, reliability. What you really need to answer your question is to play both--side by side if possible--see which you prefer that way. 

And it's not so much why the Gibson is lower priced. With the Epi you're paying partly for Slash's name--so that's at least a part of why the Epi costs more.


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't tried the Epi yet.

I don't know what your preferred styles are or what you're looking for in a guitar, so I'll just sum up my own opinions I guess. 

Both good guitars. The VM really is an exceptional price for a Gibson. The quality/fit/finish can be a little hit or miss with this guitar, so make sure you inspect it carefully before buying. In my opinion, the bursbucker pickups sound great on that guitar. The feel is nice, it is chambered and tends to be lighter than LP standards and other studios. The cheap price is due to the non-glossy finish (which I think looks great and has a nice feel to it).

$1k for an Epiphone seems a little bit steep, even though I'm sure it is an excellent guitar (and I love slash!). I worry that this price is inflated due to the fact that it is a new release. I don't think the features really justify that price tag- but again, I haven't tried it yet so I should reserve my opinion.

Anywho, I would say try out the VM- they are hard to find in Canada but Steve's Music carries them and I think that some L&M locations have them. They also pop up occasionally on kjijij and other used sites. eBay has them but prices often get inflated because of the Gibson on the headstock. Musician's Friend and Guitar Center sell them as well but I caution you not to buy online since the quality seems to be hit or miss on all VMs.


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

The slash epi comes with some really nice Alnico II pickups and a molded hardshell case, nickel hardware and a custom neck profile with a 12" neck tenon for added sustain making it one of the nicer epis you can get besides the Elitists. Not to mention it is a limited edition and they stopped production of it already even though it technically just got released, alothgouh that's not to say they won't make another run down the road. The resale for it right now it amazing. I watched one go on Ebay for $800 and the guy had 0 feedback and a lousy description with 2 crappy pictures.

i would personally snap up the slash model while you can get it . http://cgi.ebay.com/GIBSON-EPIPHONE-SLASH-LES-PAUL-CUSTOM-SHOP-VOS-UNPLAYED_W0QQitemZ320233312087QQihZ011QQcategoryZ47072QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'd look for a used Gibson Les Paul Studio instead. There are lots of them available, and I'm sure you could get one for $800 Cdn (no taxes). Let someone else take the hit of buying a brand new instrument.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are other smaller differences that may mean something to some people. The Slash has a maple cap over mahogany, the vintage is just mahogany. The Slash has medium jumbo frets, the vintage has medium frets, I think. The SD's on the Slash have Alnico II magnets - more warm and rounded. The pups on the vintage are BB Pros - Alnico V - they are brighter. And as mentioned, the Slash has nickel hardware and the custom neck profile. The vintage is chrome and has the rounded neck. 

Go to music stores and play them if they have them. But the Vintage Mahogany Studio is end of production. GC and MF may have bought the remaining stock - and are selling at clearance price. There may not be any around other stores. The Slash is brand spanking new - likely won't see it around except at an L&M for a while.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

used Gibson LP studio - $850-$950. tehre's one for sale on the boards actually


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't forget the Slash EPI is the SAME as a regular EP, with minor changes in design, BUT, you pay a LARGE royality fee for having the SLASH name on it.


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

al3d said:


> Don't forget the Slash EPI is the SAME as a regular EP, with minor changes in design, BUT, you pay a LARGE royality fee for having the SLASH name on it.


It's not the same. You couldn't even turn an Epi standard into a slash model if you wanted to. A few of the differnces are fundamental build diferences. The only similarity is they are made in the same chinese factory.

50's chunky custom neck profile
12" neck tenon not avaialbe in any other epi and creating better sustain
jumbo frets
nickel hardware with tulip tuners
Seymor Duncan Alnico II Pro pickups
And a hardshell case


An Epi Standard is $520 at L&M and this slash Epi is $900. The pickups are over $100 each and the case is worth another $80+. It is hard to put a value on some of the other specs and obviously you are paying for the endorsement as well but it isn't a rip off that's for sure. If I was in the market for a Les Paul right now, that'd probably be it.


----------



## antimage27 (Mar 16, 2008)

biggreen said:


> It's not the same. You couldn't even turn an Epi standard into a slash model if you wanted to. A few of the differnces are fundamental build diferences. The only similarity is they are made in the same chinese factory.
> 
> 50's chunky custom neck profile
> 12" neck tenon not avaialbe in any other epi and creating better sustain
> ...


is it not good that its made in china?? i dont mind spending the extra cash on the slash one...but i want it to last...not just something that breaks in like 5 years


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

The quality control in China has apparently improved over the past several years, so it's not necessarily a bad thing that the guitar is made in China. It's simply a preconception that many people have that if a guitar isn't made in the US, it's crap. That being said, all brands of guitars have their share of duds, even from the bigger brand names. If you take good care of your guitar, it won't break in 5 years, it'll last you a lifetime.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

i wouldn't worry about the factory's location. they do good work. usually the wood and hardware is of lower quality. but the slash model has some good specs. i had a vintage mahogany and it was nice, the burstbucker pros are bright and crunchy. they are however not chambered. weight relieved but not chambered. i also had a BFG which was chambered. both cool guitars but as mentioned the lower end Gibsons are hit and miss in regards to fretwork and details.
as for which model to grab, you really have to try them out to determine that.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd grab the vintage mahog. For all we know, the epi slash may still be made of plywood.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I would pick the Gibson in a heartbeat. I'll admit that I don't really know or care for Slash. But I think $1100 for a guitar with Epiphone on the headstock is a lot of money. I've heard some great things about the LP Vintage Mahogany, most who've tried them think they're a fantastic deal.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think that Slah Epi is a nice looking guitar. I had no idea it was that much money though. I'd personally just buy a used Gibson Studio or Special if I had that kinda cash to drop. Either one would maintain it's value if you ever decided it wasn't for you.

Or wait for some used Slash models to show up for $300-400 less than they went for new :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pattste said:


> I would pick the Gibson in a heartbeat. I'll admit that I don't really know or care for Slash. But I think $1100 for a guitar with Epiphone on the headstock is a lot of money. I've heard some great things about the LP Vintage Mahogany, most who've tried them think they're a fantastic deal.


if it's a great playing, great sounding guitar, who cares what the headstock says?

you dont see the guys dropping $2K on a basswood Ibanez Prestige whining (much LOL).

and im pretty sure epi's are MIK...


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

I got to check out the Slash Epi today. they did jack the price up to 1075 and claim that it is a limited production of 2400 units. It has the nicest maple top I have seen on any epi. It is a nice looking guitar. \you can tell it is made of some decent wood for sure.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Budda said:


> if it's a great playing, great sounding guitar, who cares what the headstock says?


When you come to sell it again, you might care.


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> When you come to sell it again, you might care.


Blah, you think the faded les paul is going to hod it's value any better just becaseu it says Gibson? Nope. This guy is trying to sell it at 55% of the street price and that is buy it now. These are $1000 new at l&m right now http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-Gibson-Les...ryZ33040QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here's the vintage mahogony with no bids at $500 and a day left. http://cgi.ebay.com/Gibson-Les-Paul...ryZ38086QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

2 Slash epis, both with bids and lot's of interest over $900 http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Epiphone-S...ryZ33037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIBSON-EPIPHONE...ryZ47072QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Furthermore, the slash epi is limited to 2400 units, they make new Les paul value editions everyday. The slash epis pre-sold at record amounts, it will hold it's value better, without question, even though it is (gasp) an Epiphone!


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

biggreen said:


> I got to check out the Slash Epi today. they did jack the price up to 1075 and claim that it is a limited production of 2400 units. It has the nicest maple top I have seen on any epi. It is a nice looking guitar. \you can tell it is made of some decent wood for sure.



I'm wondering how many pieces the body is.


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Note that the Gibson VMs in Canada do NOT have burstbuckers in them.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

yes they do. the one my friend got did anyways.


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Not according to the Gibson rep @ Yorkville. I can assure you that the ones around in Canada don't have Burstbuckers. I asked Yorkville specifically and they confirmed no ... same guitar in the USA does have them however ...


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

If it's the same price BUY the Gibson.

That's my opinion, and it's right:smile:

Would you prefer a dressed up Volkswagen or a dressed down Porsche?

If you go the non label route, get a Tokai, Greco, Burny, etc.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

The LP VM my friend got had burstbuckers. I took them out and replaced them, i assure you they are burstbuckers. one must have slipped through.


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

elindso said:


> If it's the same price BUY the Gibson.
> 
> That's my opinion, and it's right:smile:
> 
> ...


Well if the Prosche came unpainted with burlap seat covers then it would be a pretty easy choice for me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Slash axes at L&M

http://www.longandmcquade.com/index.php?site=1&tmp=6&id=1023&cat=Announcements


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Steve_F said:


> The LP VM my friend got had burstbuckers. I took them out and replaced them, i assure you they are burstbuckers. one must have slipped through.


That's good know. I passed on a couple at 12th Fret and L&M (I was looking for a value LP for my son) because they didn't have the BB. I contacted Yorkville when I noticed the US models had them, and they said that the Canadian models didn't ...


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Slash axes at L&M
> 
> http://www.longandmcquade.com/index.php?site=1&tmp=6&id=1023&cat=Announcements


Any real world reviews of these yet? They are priced at Epi Elitist levels, and to be honest, the Elitist LPs themselves always left me a little cold.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> When you come to sell it again, you might care.


if it plays and sounds great, you wont be selling it, at least not any time soon. and you'll be selling the guitar that doesnt play and sound nearly as nic first..



for the record, i prefer the 498T/490R to burstbuckers in the LP standards..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Arc Angel said:


> Any real world reviews of these yet? They are priced at Epi Elitist levels, and to be honest, the Elitist LPs themselves always left me a little cold.


No reviews on the Slash models, I've heard. If anyone wants to try one - they will only be at the selected locations noted in the L&M link

As for the Elitists - I'm still killing myself for not getting that Elitist SG about 1-2 years ago. It was nice. I also tried an Elitist Casino - OMG - that was my reaction after the first chord.


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

Arc Angel said:


> Any real world reviews of these yet? They are priced at Epi Elitist levels, and to be honest, the Elitist LPs themselves always left me a little cold.


I briefly checked them out a bit better today, as I had more time and I did notice some sub par binding work around the fretboard. It looked really non defined and almost painted on.

I am actually not really a fan of the big 50's neck, it is actually the thickest neck I have tried. Compared to my SG it was quite a chore to grip for me. 

The dipped hardware also looked a bit cheap, it looked basically just like the standards chrome dipped stuff but I thought it was supposed to be nickel, if it is it doesn't look like the best nickel plate. 

The wood grain is very nice, especially the maple on the front, and the back had no visible seam I could see. The weight is nice as well. 

Is it work $400 (-case cost) more than a standard Epi LP Plus? eh... Maybe not IMO, though I am not really a fan of the open coil humbuckers and that is a big part of the price, that and the neck is too meaty for me . I have been looking forward to this guitar coming out for a few months, but now not so much. It is still a nice guitar for the right person I think, as long as they can find one with decent finish.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Someone has already got one for trade on TGP - http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=376411


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm guessing an Edwards in the same price range might be a better guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> I'm guessing an Edwards in the same price range might be a better guitar.



From the 'hundreds of posts" I've read on TheGearPage, you are most likely right.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> I'm guessing an Edwards in the same price range might be a better guitar.


I'd think so too. Japanese quality compared to Chinese mass production, no contest. The Epi is way overpriced just because of the Slash connection.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

biggreen said:


> Blah, you think the faded les paul is going to hod it's value any better just becaseu it says Gibson? Nope. This guy is trying to sell it at 55% of the street price and that is buy it now. These are $1000 new at l&m right now http://cgi.ebay.com/2004-Gibson-Les...ryZ33040QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Here's the vintage mahogony with no bids at $500 and a day left. http://cgi.ebay.com/Gibson-Les-Paul...ryZ38086QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


Yeah right sure. Only 2400 wow they won't make any more? I'tll be just like a 59. Expect price to rise to around $300,000. in 300 years, but that's only if all the Gibson's are gone:smile:

It's a mass produced guitar with an inferior brand name. Resale will suck after the initial buzz dies down.

That doesn't make it a bad guitar, just wait around till the kids that got them realize that guitar is so much harder than Guitar Hero. 

Does the Slash model come with 5 buttons on the neck?

No offence meant here BTW:smile:


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

elindso said:


> Yeah right sure. Only 2400 wow they won't make any more? I'tll be just like a 59. Expect price to rise to around $300,000. in 300 years, but that's only if all the Gibson's are gone:smile:
> 
> It's a mass produced guitar with an inferior brand name. *Resale will suck after the initial buzz dies down.*That doesn't make it a bad guitar, just wait around till the kids that got them realize that guitar is so much harder than Guitar Hero.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, but neither of those Gibson faded series I listed above did very well in resale either. $499 for the studio and $595 for the Vintage mahogony were the fional auction prices. That pretty much sucks considering they are asking $1050 for a Vintage mahogony new at L&M. I have seen Epi elitist SGs for for $650+ and you could buy them for well under $900 new, so it has little to do with any inferior name.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

A vintage Porsche will fetch more than a vintage Volkswagen.

The Gibson's will command more.

50's Les Paul specials and jr.s are going for $15K. Say what you want. That's' what's happening.

Collectors will want Gibson's not Epiphones. Right now you can get a 1960's Epiphone that's semi hollow look at the price differential between a 335 and a Casino of the same year and condition. I dopn't have the numbers but I'd bet they were not as many Epi semi hollows

BTW I'll take the 335 anyday. Casinos are very nice, but they aren't as nice as the Gibson.

Try a 60's Epiphone Coronet against a 60's SG.

BTW I've currently got a bid on a LP Special DC with P90's it's a toy and probably not as nice as a Epi LP Std, but I guarentee that that Epi isn't as nice as my Gibby LP Standard LE (Limited to as many as they could sell?)

So I'd get the Gibson Mahog. I like it better anyway. 

That's just me though.

YMMV:smile:


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

elindso said:


> A vintage Porsche will fetch more than a vintage Volkswagen.
> 
> The Gibson's will command more.
> 
> ...


There will never be a time when the Gibson specials/studios of today will be fetching 15,000. The reasons that the 50's models do have to do with, production numbers, nostalgia and peoples undying obsession to own one of the "originals". There aren't to many guitars being made today that will even apreciate in value at all, let alone to the likes of those. You are kidding yourself if you think that because it is a Gibson that it is going to have any kind of pedigree like that. And, that prestine 50's Les Paul special selling for $15,000 is nothing compared to it's sunburst standard brother fetching $300,000.

Furthermore, I think that most people here, when describing resale value of their guitars, especially these types, aren't refering to 60 years down the road, lol. I think about year or twos trade in value to finance something new, not pay out a mortgage, but believe what you want. 

The $1050 Gibson Vintage faded will net you a 55-60% resale value and a loss of about $450, and an Epiphone standard that costs $510 will net a 60-65% resale value and a loss of about $175, that is what is happening right now with these current production guitars.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't buy new usually. 

*There will never be a time *when the Gibson specials/studios of today will be fetching 15,000. The reasons that the 50's models do have to do with, production numbers, nostalgia and peoples undying obsession to own one of the "originals". There aren't to many guitars being made today that will even apreciate in value at all, let alone to the likes of those. You are kidding yourself if you think that because it is a Gibson that it is going to have any kind of pedigree like that. 

You don't know that? I was around when you couldn't give away a Les Paul Jr. $200 $150. They are getting 10K and over. 

A Gibson of comparable pedigree will do way better than an Epiphone. When you are talking faded you can get them NEW for just over $600 if you look around. What about the $125 Epi's they aerw out there. Bolt on neck Les Pauls they are junk.

I paid $150 for an 63 SG Special, my 57 strat was $150.00. Of course hindsight is 2020. I got $300 each if I remember correctly.

Epiphone or Gibson Les Paul Standard.

I'm not talking about a 50's Les Paul. That game is long over.

You really think an Epiphone will do better than a Gibson in resale. Good luck.

Stranger things have happened, but it's not likely.

I can guarantee that there will be something that we don't know about that people will pay a premium for. I really doubt that it will be one of the hundreds of thousands of Epiphones that will be on the market. 

I've seen a Stella Harmony 12 string just like mine going for $750. I got it for $25 with a set of strings. It was and is a POS, but it's old. My Tele was 425 in 76? It's a 68 with a white cap. I've seen them for $7500 as high as $10K.

That doesn't happen with the old Epi's though. It sure won't happen with new ones.

I'd still buy the Gibson Mahogany because if it was good enough for Bob Marley well....it's good enough for me and it impresses the chicks.:smile:


----------



## biggreen (Mar 23, 2008)

elindso said:


> You don't know that? I was around when you couldn't give away a Les Paul Jr. $200 $150. They are getting 10K and over.
> 
> A Gibson of comparable pedigree will do way better than an Epiphone. *When you are talking faded you can get them NEW for just over $600 if you look around. What about the $125 Epi's they aerw out there. Bolt on neck Les Pauls they are junk.*
> I paid $150 for an 63 SG Special, my 57 strat was $150.00. Of course hindsight is 2020. I got $300 each if I remember correctly.
> ...


Sorry, you lost me there. I'm not sure what "$150 bolt on neck Epiphones" have to do with anything we are talking about.

As I mentioned, I think when most people here are discussing resale of a guitar they mean in the next few years, not 30+ years down the road. Nope the Epiphone won't be worth $15,000 in 30 years and neither will the Les Paul studio, kind of like how a late 70's les paul studio doesn't sell for $10,000. Infact even a mint condition mid 80's Gibson SG reissue sells for less (around $1400) than the street price of a 2008 '61 SG reissue, yet it is already 20 years old. As far as a Vintage mahogony Les Paul new for $600, I have yet to see any deals like that anywhere.

You were lucky to have lived long enough to have seen some guitars increase in value exponentially like they have, but those days are all but over. Guitars are mass prodiced today, wether they are in China or here in NA. 50's Gibson guitars were produced in very small numbers back then with less than a hundred workers in the factory in total, now where are they? Not to mention they are still making the same guitars they made 20 years ago, so the market is flooded with used product of similar quality.

You make a good point about there being a few jems that people will over look and they will be worth more money down the road, but those guitars aren't going to be the obvious ones. Case in point, ealry 80's Squier JV reiisues. How is it that an 82 Squier telecaster that cost less than $500 back then can now fetch as much as $1500, yet it isn't a Fender? hmm.. 

either way it is a crap shoot as to what will be collectable 20+ years down the road, and buying guitars based on assumptions like that are pretty far fetched. You can however look at the market and safely predict what kind of trade in/reslale value you can get on any current production guitar in a few years, and that is all I am trying to say about teh Epiphone Slash, like it or not it will likley hold it's value reasonalby well, and given it is basically the same cost at L&M as the faded mahogony, will hold it better in the short term than the Gibson due to it's strong level of interest and limited first production numbers. It had record numbers for pre-orders, which is what instigated the whole limited edition run to begin with.

Wether it is a crappy guitar or not, tons of people want it, the same can't be said about the vintage mahogony, which according to you, some retailers are flogging for 1/3 of the MSRP. talk about a loss, ouch. :smile:


----------

